# service memo



## u4ea (Dec 12, 2008)

I bred my does to the same buck in November. I mailed the owner a service memo paper partially filled in with a SASE for an easier return,in Dec..I have not got it back yet.
This is a breeder who also has her own site and complains that professionalism among goat owners is low. Am I over anxious ? Expect too much?
I paid the fee ,fed and cared for the buck as my own,and expected no "loose ends".
How long do I wait? :scratch:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I would call or email her and ask if it has been sent yet. Things do get pretty crazy busy - especially in the winter months making sure everyone has warm water, etc. So, I'd give her a call and ask.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

some people wait until the kids are born to issue a service memo.

i have done it on occasion when i know the doe's udder isn't "buck" quality

so i will either issue a doe only service memo or wait until the doe kids to see if she has any doe kids


i don't want my rep ruined by wether quality buck kids all over

but that's how peeople around here are.. all trying to make a easy buck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give a call or send an email. I am very forgetful so I can easily see something happening like that with me


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I would just give the person a call or drop them an email. Never know, with the holidays it could have just slipped their mind. :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

When its a goat who's just been bred to your buck you have no say in the kids registerability. Its up to the doe owner to decide. If someone paid fees and is done on their end then they need the memo no questions asked. I would email/call the person and see if they got your letter first. Talk about the situation and get the memos mailed to you. 

If its a doe you bought bred and the herdname will be of the person who owned them before you, then yes there can be limitations by the doe's udder. So that one is iffy. 

Good luck. This is one reason I hate messing with memos. People are sometimes hard to get memos out of.


----------



## u4ea (Dec 12, 2008)

I did call. She has my letter,memo paper. The reason she gave me is that the buck's papers are not in her hands.I think that means that he is hers but not registered to her.(yet).
The previous owner has not sent them to her. 
Seems like these things are easy to keep up but when left too long her problems have now become mine. :sigh: 
Thanks for your insights!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so she never got his papers but didnt tell you this when you used him for breeding? now that gets tricky.

YOu now need a breeding memo from the previous owner since when bred they were in the previous owners name. I would have her contact that person and she needs to send you the memo.

to be honest here ........... you may never get a memo and the kids will not be able to be registered.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok first of all she should have never studded a buck without the registration in hand. That's rediculous. She may have just messed it up for you and her.

If she can't get him in her name or has problems with the previous owner then your going to have a lot of trouble. If she can't get him in her name and the previous owners won't contact or communicate with her you won't be able to register your kids.

Whenever you buy a goat you need to insist on the registration at time of pick-up. Unless you've worked out with the seller about payment and the goat is not paid off at pick-up. 

Whenever you breed your does to an outside buck and pay the fee after the does are serviced you should insist on a breeding memo then for the breeding. Otherwise don't deal with that breeder. Too much can go wrong.

To keep from losing memos, just slip them in your doe's registration sleeve until she kids. That's what I do. I have leased a buck before (without an actual lease to make life easier for me) and used him on 2 does. She didn't have him registered in her name yet. She did have registration and transfers though. So it took a long time to get the memos from her. I didn't get them till after the kids were born. I will not do that again.


----------

